# Trumbull 04-30-2011



## WoodCore (May 2, 2011)

Great ride on the Trumbull trails Saturday! Met up with a few other riders mid afternoon and rolled a nice loop. We covered around 10.5 miles and hit a nice blend of pedal and play. It's only taken a dozen rides or so but my legs and lungs are starting to turn the corner and this ride had me feeling very confident and was able to clean most of the technical sections and climbs that have crushed me so far this year. It felt so good I went back and did a repeat on Sunday! :beer:

Here's some video.......


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2011)

nice! i drive by that place 2 or 3 times a week. i really need to get back out there.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2011)

Gee, I can hardly wait to ride with you again.  My legs and lungs are no where near "turning the corner"...

Looks like a fun time though!  The water crossing at 0:52 looks familiar, is that the one that got me when we were there a few weeks ago?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 3, 2011)

Nice video as always!! Thanks for putting it up.  The water crossing looked cool. Was the stuff around 3:17ish as narrow as it looked?!


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The water crossing at 0:52 looks familiar, is that the one that got me when we were there a few weeks ago?




Yup that's the same stream crossing, water was a little lower this time though and a bit warmer. 




> Was the stuff around 3:17ish as narrow as it looked?!



Sure is! That section of trail is called the Bat Cave, it's a narrow slot between two rock walls formed by water. It's cool riding down through it but pretty technical so your really not paying attention to anything other than the trail ahead.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 3, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Nice video as always!! Thanks for putting it up.  The water crossing looked cool. Was the stuff around 3:17ish as narrow as it looked?!



Damn that is a narrow.....


----------

